# First Hand Built Rod



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Finally finished my first hand-built rod. It's not really a custom because it was a kit from Jann's. Any body know how to keep tag ends from showing underneath the wraps? I noticed on my rod and a couple of store boughts I have, I can see where the tag ends were pulled through. While this first rod is far from show quality (or even something I would brag about), the bumps in the wraps are a little annoying. I'm letting the clear coat dry right now. If I can find the camera, I'll post pics later.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

CDL,

Find that camera! I'm anxious to see some pics.

jeremy


----------



## 3xHebb (Nov 10, 2007)

CDL,I to have gotten bit by the rod building bug it is very addictive and also a great way to stay connected to fishing during the winter.(since i'm to big of a wimp to brave the cold and hit the ice.) The only way iv'e found to make the bumps seem more unnoticible is to get a burnishing tool and smoothe the wrap as much as possible in the direction of the wrap. Hope this helps. None of my rods are show pieces either but they say practice makes perfect.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

CDL,
If you don't own a burnishing tool, you can use a pair of fingernail clippers. I use the handle and smooth out the wraps. Also, when you pull the tag end back through the windings, pull it through close to the foot of the guide. That way it hides better and you don't notice it as you would elsewhere on the blank.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

That's a good idea Jack. I hadn't though about that and I haven't seen that in any of the books or articles I've read. As far as a burnishing tool, what I've been using is an old dental tool that has one end that's flat and the other is like a small spoon. I haven't tracked down the camera yet, but I'm hoping to start on my second rod in the next few weeks. I learned a lot from the first so I think the second will be MUCH better anyway.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Great info here:
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

CDL, after you pull your tag end through the mono loop (2" tag) just separate the threads on each side of the tag. Push the threads to the left and right of the tag end making a small separation around the tag. Use your razor blade and cut the tag end off (against the blank) - very carefully. Don't use too much pressure since your cutting against the blank. Also, if you nick the wrap on either side of the tag you'll have to wrap the entire guide over. Once you do it a time or two you won't have any trouble.

After this, just use your fingernail to push the wrap together. The area will be smooth and unblemished. Just remember if you underwrap your guides it will be impossible to use this method since you'll cut the underwrap when you cut the tag end off. As long as you file your guide feet you really don't have to underwrap your guides. All it does is add extra weight to your finished rod. Good Luck.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

On more thought. put your pull loop in sooner then than you usaully do, And when you start to pull the tag thread under stop as soon as you get enough grip to hold it, and cut it before pulling. While the cut tag end is on the outside, pinch it gentle between your finger and thumbnail, and pull it through a few times to unweave the thread. The unwaven thread will flatten out as you pull it through, the burnishing will eliminate any bump.

Good luck and have fun. It's been years, but I have previously spent many happy hours wrapping roods.


----------

